# Electric Bass Opens- Stamp Creek Results



## Coach Bombay (Apr 21, 2018)

We had a great turn out on Allatoona- Stamp Creek today

Can't wait to fish more tournaments out there this year!


----------



## Arrowed14 (Jun 27, 2018)

when is the next one?


----------

